# Attenzione!



## rachele

Hola a todos, quien me ayuda? In una serie di cartelli da mettere in un sito archeologico come è meglio tradurre "attenzione"? Gracias de antemano. Rachele​


----------



## la italianilla

Io proporrei "iAtención!" o "Tengan cuidado" ....
Stiamo a vedere cosa risponderanno i madrelingua


----------



## Mañolandia

¡PRECAUCIÓN! 
¡ATENCIÓN!
¡AVISO! (Per un sito archeologico) "Si prega di non rubare, distruggere...


----------



## Dudu678

Cosa dicono questi cartelli? Senza contesto, _"atención"_ potrebbe andare bene.


----------



## rachele

Gracias a todos, los carteles dicen: le recomendamos que: no supere las barreras, no tire basura, no fume  etc. Os puede ayudar para una mejor traducción de atencion? Hasta luego, Rachele


----------



## Dudu678

Perfecto. Por ejemplo:

_¡Atención!
Le recordamos que está prohibido fumar en todo el recinto.

¡Anteción!
Está terminantemente prohibido arrojar basura.

¡Atención!
Ponga especial cuidado en no superar las barreras.
_


----------



## rachele

...y seria incorrecto estructurarlo como: ATENCION: LE RECOMENDAMOS QUE: NO SUPERE LAS BARRERAS, COJA DE LA MANO A LOS NIÑOS ETC... GRACIAS


----------



## Dudu678

En mi humilde opinión personal, sí.


----------



## rachele

No Dudu! Ahora sí che estoy confundida... Me dices que está mal poner las prohibiciones como lista? Gracias


----------



## droid

Yo no pondria lo de "Atención", directamente pondría un solo cartel con todas las prohibiciones.

Queda prohibido:
- Cruzar las barreras
- Tirar basura
- Fumar
- Dejar a los niños solos
- Etc, etc


----------



## rachele

Gracias Droid, pero no es demasiado fuerte el"queda prohibido"? Y sobretodo cómo poner las"recomendacione" ANDAR CON CUIDADO, ESCALERAS INSEGURAS ETC?


----------



## Dudu678

Lo de atención obviamente es opcional, pero se trata de llamar la *atención* de los destinatarios del cartel.

Y no, no veo por qué estaría mal poner las prohibiciones en una lista. Lo siento, quizá me haya perdido algo. 

No, no me parece demasiado fuerte, especialmente en un sitio arqueológico.


----------



## rachele

Lo de la lista era porque si en una lista pongo las prohibiciones con "Queda prohibido£, cómo puedo poner en la misma lista lasl "recomendaciones" como "Andar con cuidado o respetar el implante de iluminación " y otros? Gracias por los consejos rapidísimos!!


----------



## Dudu678

Parecerá una tontería, pero puedes hacer dos encabezamientos.

_Queda prohibido:
- ...
- ...

Se recomienda:
- ...
- ...
_


----------



## rachele

Muchas gracias, ahora puedo terminar mi trabajo de traduccion de forma mas ordenada, solo una ultima duda "Las escaleras son INESTABLES/INSEGURAS U OTRA COSA??" Es la ultima lo prometo y luego colgamos los carteles en el nuraghe!!Rachele


----------



## traduttrice

****(ATENCIÓN)*** *-optativo-
_- *NO *arroje basura_
_- *NO *fume_
_- *NO *supere las barreras (o los límites establecidos)_
En cuanto a las escaleras, éstas pueden ser inestables, inseguras o resbaladizas, que es otra cosa.


----------



## Crisidelm

Mañolandia said:


> (Per un sito archeologico) "*Si prega di non rubare, distruggere*...



Questo mi ha fatto sorridere, pensare a un cartello con scritto "Pregasi non rubare"


----------



## rachele

Pero, os parece mejor poner "No fume" o "Se recomienda no fumar". 
La duda de siempre, el subjuntivo!


----------



## Dudu678

_Se recomienda no fumar _es, como el propio verbo indica, una recomendación y nada más
_No fume_ es la prohibición de fumar, el *imperativo* de que NO se fume.

Me quedaría con la segunda, la primera es demasiado abierta y se presta a interpretación.


----------



## droid

rachele said:


> "Las escaleras son INESTABLES/INSEGURAS U OTRA COSA??"


Lo de las escaleras es un problema, ya que al poner "inestables o inseguras" das a entender (al menos así lo interpretaría yo si estuviese visitando la zona arqueológica), que en cualquier momento las escaleras se van a caer... y supongo que serán lo suficientemente estables como para que esto no suceda ¿no?. 

Yo podría algo así:

* "Mucho cuidado con las escaleras"* 

de esta manera se avisa a las personas de que hay que ir con cuidado por la escalera, sin necesidad de meterles miedo por que se vaya a caer.

A ver que opina el resto de compañer@s de esto.

Saludos.

P.D. en mi opinión, para este tipo de recintos es mejor ser tajante y *Prohibir *ya que la gente no suele hacer caso a las recomendaciones. Así que yo podría *Prohibido fumar *o *No fumar*


----------



## traduttrice

traduttrice said:


> ****(ATENCIÓN)*** *-optativo-
> _- *NO *arroje basura_
> _- *NO *fume_
> _- *NO *supere las barreras (o los límites establecidos)_
> En cuanto a las escaleras, éstas pueden ser inestables, inseguras o resbaladizas, que es otra cosa.


Lo pensé mejor y edito mi propio mensaje:
_*ATENCIÓN:*_
_*- NO fumar*_
_*- NO arrojar basura, etc...*_
Respecto a las escaleras: "ponga atención al subir las escaleras"; "_*suba las escaleras con precaución*_". Quizás mañana vuelva a editarme. Es bueno dudar de los propios _conocimientos_


----------



## rachele

Gracias a todos, me habéis ayudado mucho en aclararme las ideas.En los carteles a menudo se leen cosas raras y no quería equivocarme.


----------



## gatogab

Dudu678 said:


> _Se recomienda no fumar _es, como el propio verbo indica, una recomendación y nada más
> _No fume_ es la prohibición de fumar, el *imperativo* de que NO se fume.
> 
> Me quedaría con la segunda, la primera es demasiado abierta y se presta a interpretación.


Si se puede fumar, no pongo cartel.
Si no se puede fumar, coloco un "Prohibido Fumar".
Una recomendación de no fumar la puede hacer el medico de familia a su paciente.
gatogab


----------



## rachele

Vorrei ringraziare tutti per i numerosi suggerimenti e augurarvi Buon Natale e Felice 2008!


----------

